# Emu?



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

Has any non residents/holiday home ownners received their new EMU tax replacement from ICI? Interested to understand if there is a big increase or virtually the same. Our bill is due next wek

thks


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

ianthy said:


> Hi
> 
> Has any non residents/holiday home ownners received their new EMU tax replacement from ICI? Interested to understand if there is a big increase or virtually the same. Our bill is due next wek
> 
> thks


imu is dependant on each comune and the first payment due in June is being kept quite low, the problem is that the second payment which i am pretty sure is due in September, here at least is dependant on how much money they take in form the first so at the moment its calculated at 4% of the catastal notional valuation, the second depending on the comune at about 7 -8% , however it is also based on people so if you have a child under 18 in the house you get an allowance for each child..

to my mind it will not be an expensive tax .. so far anyway.. but its all very much up in the air and some say that it will be less than the old ICI which was quite low.. the rumours and the worry are caused by the fact that it will also apply to commercial premises and second homes at a much higher rate.. again yet to be decided .. but for first home owners i think it will not be a huge bill...


----------

